# Cutting out dairy



## DarksideSix (Jul 12, 2012)

Just curious who has cut out dairy or does not eat dairy and how it has benefited them?

Quite often I hear people talking about diets and say they do not eat any dairy products.  I know Cashout does not eat any dairy and we all know how he looks.  

I have always eaten dairy products but tried to manage my fat intake.  Milk has always been 2% or below and if I ever eat cheese it is low fat and very minimal amounts.  I do like creamer in my coffee....i know, i'm a Sally.  

Anyways, i am considering cutting all dairy out of my diet for a month and see what happens.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

I eat a lot of dairy because of the protein content but yoghurt and other milk products also contain carbs and I've been told to avoid them if I want to cut.


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 12, 2012)

I know it puts weight (more fat than muscle) on me.  Personal trials have proven I look and feel better when I "LIMIT" diary. I'm never completely taken it out of my diet although I'm sure it's common for me to go a couple days without it.  

I have a good friend who has a pretty serious and legit problem with adult ADD.  He's actually taught me something he learned about how the casein protein in dairy products effects our brain chemistry or something like that.  I assume it's only noticeable to those with ADD. (He avoids it like the plague now, says a single bowl of cereal with milk will mess him for a day or two.)

Given that, I'd sure believe there's something to it, and worth the try.  (I'm big on the "just try it and see" approach.)

FWIW Skim or 2% doesn't seem to make any difference.  If I "let myself go" on drinking milk I can tell in a week or two...which is HUGE because I'm not on a strict diet and I'm not lean my anyone's standards.


----------



## conan (Jul 12, 2012)

Im a lactard so I tend to stay away from dairy as much as possible.  Not only does it give me bad gas but it tends to dry out my skin.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 12, 2012)

I love milk. If I'm not dieting I'm drinking a gallon a day. This leads to a bit of a soft exterior.

Sadly now I limit myself to one glass


----------



## Hurt (Jul 12, 2012)

Arnold said when you are a baby you drink milk, when you are a man you drink beer 

But seriously, I don't do hardly any dairy aside from whey protein (but I use isolate or hydrolysate so it isn't really 'dairy proper' as the lactose and other milk sugars aren't present), and since I've cut it out I notice a lot less gastric distress/bloat/gas.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 12, 2012)

I eat dairy like crazy. I drink 1/4-1/2 gallon of milk a day, Greek yogurt, cottage cheese. I don't eat much cheese at all. All the dairy I take in is low low fat though. I don't know if I could live without dairy man.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice convo here, my opinion on dairy is we need calcium and I think calcium supps are not as good as real food source of this one. But for lot of ppl dairy can be come an issue or just don`t help at all for their goals ( like getting ripped ) but I always add some milk or cheese at some point of the day but Like colt said low fat all the way


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 12, 2012)

I get raw (unpasteurized) milk from a farmer who lives in the next town over. I get it like the day after its milked. Its fucking delicious, I drink probably only 12-16 oz. a day though, I mix it with raw eggs and protein powder to make shakes.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 12, 2012)

So because of a line of business I was in before I know people can go 50+ yrs NOT knowing they have an allergy to some dairy.... there are non-standard allergies (i happen to be lactose intolerant so i just buy the milk brand that is ok for me to drink). You can go get some pretty detailed tests on this shit to find out. I knew a guy who was always sluggish/groggy and about 30+ lbs overweight... found out he had a fucking allergy to some dairy and he usually ate 6 eggs each morning. He cut them out and lost the 30lbs in a months and a half and felt like a million bucks. HIS COCK GOT BIGGER TOO!

IDK - I use it in small amounts: eggs, milk etc.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 12, 2012)

I drink a decent amount of skim milk every day, I also snack on low fat cottage cheese before I go to bed every night, Gotta get that Casein Protein!!!!! POWWWW...I would be interested to see how it works out for you dark, but like most things in this game, what works for you, doesnt always work for the other bro!!


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2012)

I use almond milk instead of cows milk.  I also eat a fair amount of Greek yogurt.


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

I eat Greek yogurt everyday before going to bed. I love chobani yogurt!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to say I don't really eat any dairy unless it's cheese in a cheat meal, I drink a decaf here and there but I use a splash of unsweetened soy milk.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 12, 2012)

I used to be a big milk drinker but about a year and a half ago i cut out most dairy. I switched to almond milk and stopped eating cheese. I dont like cottage cheese so I didnt have to worry about giving that up. I did this in conjunction with a low carb diet for about 3 months and i dropped 20 pounds. i was also training for a half marathon so i was running quite a bit. I still dont have much dairy in my diet. I will have some cheese sticks every now and then but I very rarely drink milk. The way i see it milk is should only be used for babies.


----------



## juuced (Jul 12, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> I get raw (unpasteurized) milk from a farmer who lives in the next town over. I get it like the day after its milked. Its fucking delicious, I drink probably only 12-16 oz. a day though, I mix it with raw eggs and protein powder to make shakes.



I agree with you here.  I cut out almost all of my dairy unless I can find the raw grass fed pasture raised (same goes with my beef).
The only dairy I use really is the whey protien shake once or twice a day.

The domesticated feed lot cattle are drugged up with drugs/ hormones/and antibiotics.  These drugs get in the milk we drink and reak havoc on our bodies.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think any one particular food is a must avoid... Not even sugar. It's all about timing and quantity.

When I am run down, a couple tall glasses of milk perk me right up. Can't be beat for a bulk!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2012)

juuced said:


> I agree with you here.  I cut out almost all of my dairy unless I can find the raw grass fed pasture raised (same goes with my beef).
> The only dairy I use really is the whey protien shake once or twice a day.
> 
> The domesticated feed lot cattle are drugged up with drugs/ hormones/and antibiotics.  These drugs get in the milk we drink and reak havoc on our bodies.



I agree with your statement on drugs in cattle... You also left out pesticides.

However raw milk can be just as or even more dangerous. Pasteurized organic is the way to go.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 12, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> Just curious who has cut out dairy or does not eat dairy and how it has benefited them?
> 
> Quite often I hear people talking about diets and say they do not eat any dairy products.  I know Cashout does not eat any dairy and we all know how he looks.
> 
> ...



I cut out all dairy products from this cycle and my gains have been a whole lot leaner then previous cycles including dairy products.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 18, 2012)

Personally I think dairy is better for guys who are naturally skinnier and have trouble putting on muscle.. Me I need all the help I can get to stay in that 9-13%bf that I like... wether I'm bulking or cutting I stay away from dairy... just eggs and whey 

The casein in dairy is hard for your body to digest...its fucking glue in your system..


----------

